# Leigh Super 24 Dovetail jig



## HWK290 (Sep 2, 2019)

I found one of these for sale but it is missing some of the accessory pieces such as the square-head screwdriver, the nylon stop rod, bridge material and cross-cut fence (I think) and one finger. How expensive are they to buy? Are they even available? I've heard this is a good company.

Also, what's a fair price for this jig? It looks like it's in decent shape, but the seller told me he bought it used. These are $500 new, but that's with all the pieces and a guarantee. He's asking $325.

I should mention this will be my first dovetail jig. I'm fine with making adjustments to get it dialed in. I know all jigs require some set-up to get working properly. 

This might be a little bigger than I need, but I thought I could get it for a good price and then have the longer length if needed.

I looked at the Akeda, Katie, Gifkin, Porter Cable, Harbor Freight and other jigs as well. They were either too expensive, too cheap (junk) or too fussy. However, I thought I might start with cheap to get a feel for what's important to me.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

HWK290 said:


> I found one of these for sale but it is missing some of the accessory pieces such as the square-head screwdriver, the nylon stop rod, bridge material and cross-cut fence (I think) and one finger. How expensive are they to buy? Are they even available? I've heard this is a good company.
> 
> Also, what's a fair price for this jig? It looks like it's in decent shape, but the seller told me he bought it used. These are $500 new, but that's with all the pieces and a guarantee. He's asking $325.
> 
> ...



Have you considered the Sommerfeld jig? It is designed for router table use, as is the Leigh 16" RTJ400 jig. The Sommerfeld jig now comes with a fixed dovetail plate but tuning forks for variable spaced dovetail and box joints are available, as is a jig and bits for "organic" half blind dovetail joints. 

https://sommerfeldtools.com/sommerfeld-s-dovetail-jig


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Leigh is probably the best. Call them and see if they still have the parts available.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Their reputation for customer service is excellent. They are located in Quesnel, BC, Canada . You shouldn't have a problem finding a square head screwdriver. I know they are available down there but I'm not sure how hard they are to find. Every store in Canada that sells tools, including dollar stores, have them. So will McFeely's in the US who also sell the screws. Lee Valley in the US will have them too including drill driver type ones if you want to go that way.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Their reputation for customer service is excellent. They are located in Quesnel, BC, Canada . You shouldn't have a problem finding a square head screwdriver. I know they are available down there but I'm not sure how hard they are to find. Every store in Canada that sells tools, including dollar stores, have them. So will McFeely's in the US who also sell the screws. Lee Valley in the US will have them too including drill driver type ones if you want to go that way.


Square drive screwdriver, proper name Robertson, invented in 1907 in Milton, Ontario, Canada. (History of the Robertson Screwdriver - thomasnet.com) Called Square Drive in U.S. to disguise origin.


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

The Leigh jig is outstanding. It has a learning curve, but with the manual and Leigh's videos it has become a wonderful addition to my shop.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

#2 square drive...
any BB electrical department...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> #2 square drive...
> any BB electrical department...


I think you're right. Seems to me the electrical plugs down there use them. It's the norm up here. Ground is usually #2, hot and neutral terminals are for sure #2, the screws that attach the plug or switch to the outlet box are #1s.


----------



## Sominus (Oct 4, 2012)

I think that You can also get “upgrade kits” from Leigh that will bring it up to the D4R level.. as has been stated, Leigh customer service is excellent.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

And let's not forget the Incra Systems  which have system for saw/router, saw, router table......and so on. These do all kinds of joinery including dovetails, box joints, variable spacing, and so on. Just adding to the mix. But as far as your question, I'm sure Leigh can get you any replacement part needed.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Used tools in very good condition generally go for a half to a third the price new, minus the cost of replacing missing parts. At least that's what I've seen. I have the Sommerfeld version, but both Leigh and Incra are excellent choices. You will want to watch every video and check this site for a pdf of the instruction book. Sommerfeld suggests markings directly on the jig for how to set the workpiece into the jig. I by far prefer to move the jig over the table mounted router rather than move the router.


----------



## HWK290 (Sep 2, 2019)

I called Leigh. I real person answered the phone! I told her what I needed and she asked for part numbers. I could hear typing as she got me prices. It was really easy. And a pleasant experience after dealing with AI's and scripted readers. The parts weren't outrageously expensive either. Now I just need to get the seller to give me a deal!


----------



## HWK290 (Sep 2, 2019)

sreilly said:


> And let's not forget the Incra Systems which have system for saw/router, saw, router table......and so on. These do all kinds of joinery including dovetails, box joints, variable spacing, and so on. Just adding to the mix. But as far as your question, I'm sure Leigh can get you any replacement part needed.


I have an Incra V27 on my Craftsman table saw. That thing is awesome. I may have to look into their other offerings in more detail. I thought I would start with the "standard" type dovetail jig first.

PS: I had to edit out the URL, I do not have enough posts to post them yet!


----------



## HWK290 (Sep 2, 2019)

DesertRatTom said:


> Used tools in very good condition generally go for a half to a third the price new, minus the cost of replacing missing parts. At least that's what I've seen. I have the Sommerfeld version, but both Leigh and Incra are excellent choices. You will want to watch every video and check this site for a pdf of the instruction book. Sommerfeld suggests markings directly on the jig for how to set the workpiece into the jig. I by far prefer to move the jig over the table mounted router rather than move the router.


I agree. With CL, I typically don't pay more than half of new since there is no warranty and no returns. Besides, it's Craigslist! I want a deal!  This particular item was bought used by the seller, and appears to be missing pieces so it may be sketchy. I'll have to ask lots of questions before I buy.

Yeah, I plan on watching videos and reading up on the proper use before I make anything.


----------



## Inor (Aug 15, 2019)

HWK290 said:


> I found one of these for sale but it is missing some of the accessory pieces such as the square-head screwdriver, the nylon stop rod, bridge material and cross-cut fence (I think) and one finger. How expensive are they to buy? Are they even available? I've heard this is a good company.
> 
> Also, what's a fair price for this jig? It looks like it's in decent shape, but the seller told me he bought it used. These are $500 new, but that's with all the pieces and a guarantee. He's asking $325.
> 
> ...


I have that exact jig and love it. Leigh is the best there is, in my arrogant opinion. 

Yes, replacement parts are available for it - I broke a finger on mine once. As I recall, they are even available on Amazon, but I got mine from the manufacturer. The router bit set they sell for them is outstanding, but with a little "back of the envelope math", you can make it work with any dovetail router bit.

But as other have said, the learning curve is a bit stiff, especially for through dovetails. Half-blinds are pretty easy since you can only see half the mistakes. :grin:


----------



## HWK290 (Sep 2, 2019)

I bought it. He was asking $325, I got it for $175. These are $500 new. It's missing one finger, the guide bushing and pin wrench, the square driver for the finger screws, the plastic extrusion pieces and the 1/2"-8mm collet reducer.

Can someone tell me what the nylon depth rod is for? I looked in the manual, but it's not mentioned anywhere but the parts list.

My plan is to take it apart (just the stuff that easily unscrews, not the whole thing) and put it back together per the instructions. I checked it out before I bought it and everything seems to function. Is there anything I should look for to make sure everything is good?


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

That's a really good deal. While I don't own one, I also feel that Leigh jigs are the best by far.


----------

